# cute poodle cake



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

But what fun to make a doggy version - tuna cake, chicken and yoghurt frosting, and a kibble nose!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Our resident cake boss, Locket, should make this! Haha!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmm... I looove coconut! This has my interest!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats really cute! Ive been meaning to post this picture!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Our resident cake boss, Locket, should make this! Haha!


hahaha, cake boss! Far from it, but I'd like to get there some day!

Maybe I'll give it a shot for my Grams birthday...she'd like that.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sami said:


> Thats really cute! Ive been meaning to post this picture!


Those are ADORABLE!! I MUST make those!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the poodle cupcakes (pupcakes?)!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Sami said:


> Thats really cute! Ive been meaning to post this picture!


I want those! What are the dogs made of? Are they edible?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet!! I really have to send that pink poodle cake recipe to my daughter, she's a fabulous baker. Now let's see, what holiday is next that I can request cake for? Oh, how _convenient_--it's nearly the 4th of July!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Cupcakes are just a MUST !!!!! :in-love:

I bet poodles are made out of marzipan - goodness - imagine tiny minones with this on the top ???:first: I wold gladly pay 5.99 $ for one LMAO


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, sooooo very cute!! I'm going to save those images. How fun is that?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

i made these..very easy and cute!!

TLC Cooking "Snickerpoodles"


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I want to place an order for gluten free cup cakes and a gluten free poodle cake... pleeze


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting these! I am having a "pink poodle" birthday party for my daughter and her friends in August. These gave me some great ideas!

She had a wheat allergy, and she seems to be doing well as we have been introducing wheat into her diet the last few months. This will be her first birthday cake that is not gluten free! (She'll be 5!)


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Gluten Free Poodle Cake Mix*

Skye -- You are giving her wheat and she has an allergy to it? You could be setting her up for colon cancer, thyroid disease, diabetes or a number of other things. I know a lot about Celiac disease and wheat allergies. You might think she ok cause she not symptomatic (now) but wait as time passes she'll be in big trouble.

There are wonderful gluten free cake mixes out that tastes even better than conventional white flour. Kids would never know the difference.

Google Gluten Free Cake Mix there are all sorts of options. I have used Pamela's brand or whole foods makes a gluten free cake mix.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> Skye -- You are giving her wheat and she has an allergy to it? You could be setting her up for colon cancer, thyroid disease, diabetes or a number of other things. I know a lot about Celiac disease and wheat allergies. You might think she ok cause she not symptomatic (now) but wait as time passes she'll be in big trouble.
> 
> There are wonderful gluten free cake mixes out that tastes even better than conventional white flour. Kids would never know the difference.
> 
> Google Gluten Free Cake Mix there are all sorts of options. I have used Pamela's brand or whole foods makes a gluten free cake mix.


My daughter does not have celiac disease. She has some food allergies, but we are working with an allergist. Her numbers have gone down for wheat. She has also outgrown her egg allergy. 

Her wheat allergy manifested as itchy eyes when she was almost a year old. I suspected it was wheat. She also has a peanut allergy, which unfortunately, she will never outgrow. We carry an epi-pen. She has never ever been given peanut, therefore has never had a reaction. (Thank God!) We are well aware of gluten free food! And we made many cakes and cookies that were gluten free! The allergist wants us to watch her, and even thinks if she has some eczema, (she does not yet) it may be best just to treat the eczema. I, of course, want nothing but the best for my daughter, and her health. Thank you for your concern!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Poodle cake, poodle cupcakes, poodle cookies, This must be heaven


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

SNICKERPOODLES?! seriously!?! ((FYIIII snickerdoodles are my favourite cookies...)) 

I'ma run to the store now... and have my mom make me some Snickerpoodles for the kids at work 

this thread is awesome xD

and those poodles on the cupcakes look like they might be modeling chocolate


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Those cupcakes are amazing!


----------

